# B13 xe wheel size



## B13xe92fast (May 24, 2015)

Hi I'm new and had a question, first I have a 1992 sentra xe and was wondering what the biggest/widest wheel/tire ratio I can put on my car without too much surgery to the car, I like to do autocross and rallycross, so the stock wheel/tire don't really work for me right now. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2015)

B13xe92fast said:


> Hi I'm new and had a question, first I have a 1992 sentra xe and was wondering what the biggest/widest wheel/tire ratio I can put on my car without too much surgery to the car, I like to do autocross and rallycross, so the stock wheel/tire don't really work for me right now. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


Sounds like anything 16" with a 7.5 offset or smaller with fit. Anything bigger and the back with start rubbing or hitting if you don't lift the car and/and or roll the fenders.


----------



## B13xe92fast (May 24, 2015)

BrooksyX said:


> Sounds like anything 16" with a 7.5 offset or smaller with fit. Anything bigger and the back with start rubbing or hitting if you don't lift the car and/and or roll the fenders.



Well I have 13" on right now to I think The tire is something like 175/70 and it looks like if I go past a 14" or a 185 I'll be rubbing the suspension... I just want to be 120% before I spend money


----------



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2015)

B13xe92fast said:


> Well I have 13" on right now to I think The tire is something like 175/70 and it looks like if I go past a 14" or a 185 I'll be rubbing the suspension... I just want to be 120% before I spend money


I suggest searching. This has been asked many times here. 16" with a 7.5 offset or smaller. 
Sounds like the sweet spot for this car is 195/55/15


----------



## B13xe92fast (May 24, 2015)

Yea I think I might find someone who will let me test out 195/50/15 on my car, cuz that's what I'm looking at in tire rack.


----------



## mperez944 (May 29, 2015)

I have 16inch rims on mind with a tire of 195/50


----------



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2015)

How did they fit? I just picked up a set of 15" wheels, 40mm offset, with 205/50/15s on them. One of the wheels was rashed pretty bad though and the tire was junk. Refinished the wheel the best I could with a little bondo and sanding, then a few coats of gloss black and clear coat. Gonna go shopping for a cheap tire this weekend.


----------



## B13xe92fast (May 24, 2015)

I haven't got a chance to try any,


----------



## mperez944 (May 29, 2015)

Ill get more info on the rims and i will also upload some pictures


----------



## BrooksyX (May 11, 2015)

B13xe92fast said:


> I haven't got a chance to try any,


Just thought I would update you, I was finally able to put my wheels on last night. 205/15/r15 on 15" x 7.5" wheels (6.5" from the hub) with a 40mm offset. They fit, front is fine, but dang the back just barely makes it. There is just a few mm of space between the rear tire and the spring mount on the strut. But it works and it should never touch because that part is stationary.


----------

